# Es muss doch auch Biker in Göttingen geben???



## heini80 (14. November 2005)

Das kann doch nicht sein, nachdem sich auf meinen ersten Aufruf keiner geantwortet hat, versuch ich es einfach nochmal! Suche ein paar Leute, die Bock haben mit mir durch die Wälder von Göttingen und Umgebung zu heizen. Ich weiß, das Wetter ist nicht mehr das beste und es wird schnell dunkel aber bei matsch macht es doch erst richtig Spass!!!!   

Meldet Euch

Der Hein


----------



## ralfathome (14. November 2005)

hallo Hein,
von Göttingen nach Uslar ist in etwa die gleiche Entfernung wie von Einbeck, deshalb mal dieser Link, vielleicht hilft er: http://www.wermachtmit.de/forum/index.php?

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heini80 (15. November 2005)

Tach Ralf,

danke für den Tip, allerdings ist Uslar für mich eine ganz schöne Strecke, vorallem weil ich kein Auto hab. Müsste dann wohl mal zu einer tour mit dem ZHug anreisen, das ist für mich kostenlos! Die Uni machts mgl ;-)! Allerdings würden sich dann touren von weniger als 2-3 Std. nicht richtig lohnen. Fahrt ihr/Du auch im Harz?

Gruß André (Hein)


----------



## ralfathome (15. November 2005)

hallo André,

eigentlich paßt das doch: Anreise günstig, 45 min mit der Bahn über Northeim und die Touren sind schon locker über drei Stunden lang (jedenfalls, wenn ich mitfahre). Mußte aber selbst entscheiden, war nur ein Tip von mir, der nie im Harz aber gern im Solling gebikt hat.

Gruß ralf


----------



## heini80 (16. November 2005)

Na das hört sich doch nicht schlecht an! Fährst Du denn eigentlich noch oder hat für dich schon die Winterpause angefangen?

Gruß
André


----------



## ralfathome (16. November 2005)

Hi André,
Winterpause?, die ist hier in Bremen nicht unbedingt nötig. Es ist nichts ungewöhnliches, 4 Stunden im Regen zu fahren.

Gruß ralf


----------



## heini80 (16. November 2005)

Also dass musst du mir nochmal erklären! Du wohnst in Bremen, bikest aber in Uslar? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Grüße
André


----------



## ralfathome (16. November 2005)

Moin André,
Bremer, ja, und gelegentlich kommt das MTB in den Kofferraum des Vehikel und dann geht es raus aus Bremen (Nürburgring Nordschleife zum Langstreckenpokal ist auch gut, biken und gleichzeitig Rennen gucken!), unter anderem auch in den Solling.

In Göttingen gibt es garantiert MTBer, nur benutzen die wahrscheinlich ein anderes Portal. Frag doch mal bei einem guten Fahrradladen nach einer Internetadresse, über die sich Göttinger zum Biken verabreden.

Es war nicht meine Absicht, Dich zu Narren, Sorry, aber lustig ist es schon. Bei meinem ersten Sollingbesuch war vielleicht auch jemand irritiert.  

Gruß ralf


----------



## Tman (19. November 2005)

Moin!
Guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=9711&page=3&highlight=g%F6ttingen

ich versuche auch einigermaßen regelmäßig zu fahren, allerdings meistens recht spontan. schreib mal ne pm. vielleicht klappt es mal. Gruß Stefan


----------



## Trek y 22 (19. November 2005)

Tach Hein!
Jeden Sonntag um 09:00 vorm Laden von Velo Sport am Waageplatz, sind ne lockere Gruppe, alle so zwischen 25 und 50 Jahren. Teilnehmerzahl variiert so zwischen 3 und 10. Morgen früh wieder am Start. Gruß Carsten


----------



## heini80 (21. November 2005)

@trek: Tach auch! Hört sich gut an, leider kann ich erst mitte Dec. Sonntags touren machen, da ich z.zt. noch am WE mit Kumpels im Fuba - verein kicke! Wenn Ihr aber auch Sa. oder unter der Woche mal nen paar Runden dreht, dann bin ich spontan mit dabei!

Und danke für deine Tipps w/Forum. Bei Community 33 war ich schon, findet sich aber zur Zeit keiner zum biken. Außerdem ist freeride nicht ganz so meine sache, den berg hochfahren, dass muss schon sein. Bin kein Freund von Liften, außer beim Ski fahren   

@Tman: Bei mir eigentlich auch spontan, wobei mir Freitags ab 13 - 14 immer sehr gut passt. Bin aber auch unter der Woche für ne kleine tour (mind. 2 std. - sonst lohnt sich den esel zu putzen nicht) zu haben. Da muss dann halt die uni mal hinten anstehen   

Also mach mal nen Vorschlag, wann und wo?

Grüße
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tman (21. November 2005)

Ich fahre immer, wenn ich Bock habe und das Wetter einigermaßen ist. Entscheidet sich aber meist erst ne Stunde vorher. Schick mal deine Handynummer. Gruß tman


----------



## Trek y 22 (22. November 2005)

Tach noch mal!
In der Woche wird sich Dienstags und Donnerstags jeweils um 18:00 an besagter Adresse getroffen, wobei es Donnerstags etwas heftiger zur Sache geht was das Tempo angeht. Ist natürlich klar, das das ganze zur Zeit nur mit vernünftiger Beleuchtung  vonstatten geht, welches trotzdem eine geile Athmosphäre verbreitet wenn so eine Horde Biker mit Beleuchtung durch den Wald nagelt. Gruß Carsten


----------



## heini80 (22. November 2005)

Hab dir meine nr. über icq geschickt!


----------



## heini80 (22. November 2005)

@carsten

Hört sich gut an, muss mir nur noch was zum leuchten auf kopf kaufen. Hatte ich die nächste zeit sowieso vor. Kannst du mir ne günstige und gute anlage empfehlen? Mit nem hunderter werde ich doch sicherlich dabei sein, oder?!  

Was heißt denn heftiger? Wie lange seid ihr schon am biken?


----------



## Trek y 22 (24. November 2005)

Na ja, der eine oder andere ist in der Vergangenheit bzw. auch noch aktuell Straßenrennen gefahren. Desweiteren fahren wir jedes Jahr Alpencross, Gardasee, Mallorca etc. Soll aber niemanden abschrecken, der langsamste bestimmt das Tempo, aber wie schon gesagt, Donnerstags wird etwas verschärftes Tempo gefahren sodass ich mich für diesen Tag schon ausgeschlossen habe. Die Sonntage sind am angenehmsten, vergangenen Sonntag sind wir so 3 Std. gefahren, Göttinger Wald, Weisswassertal richtung Ebergötzen, Holzerode, Reyershausen, Plesse und zurück. Waren diesmal 7 Mann, ganz locker gefahren, war ne schöne Runde. Gruß Carsten


----------



## heini80 (24. November 2005)

3 std. hört sich gut an. Wie gesagt, bin früher schon mal gefahren, ist aber schon ein wenig her. Habe dieses Jahr erst wieder angefangen, aber von der Puste sollte es kein Problem sein, bin erst vor kurzen Marathon gerannt. Und wenn ich unterwegs bin, dann auch meist nicht unter zwei - drei Std.! Sobald ich was vernünftiges zum Leuchten auf dem Kopf hab, stoße ich Di oder Do mal zu euch bzw. in ca. zwei Wochen ist Fuba erst mal vorbei, da bin ich die WE auch wieder in GÖ!

Gruß
André


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulsky (26. November 2005)

hallo !

tragt doch alternativ eure termine auch noch bei www.wermachtmit.de ein - dann koennen die verschiedenen regionen vielleicht mal was zusammen machen...

gruesse

sven


----------



## heini80 (30. November 2005)

Hat wer von euch bock morgen so gegen 15.00 auf ne kleine Runde durch den Wald, in Gö natürlich? Länger als zwei Std. werden bei mir aber nicht drin sein w/fehlender Lichtkonserve   !

Also entweder kurz hier drin melden oder einfach ne mail an [email protected]

Gruß
André


----------



## Tman (30. November 2005)

Moin! Lust hab ich schon, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich krank werde. Schreibe dir morgen eine sms. Könntest du eventuell auch früher? Gruß stefan


----------



## heini80 (30. November 2005)

Ich hab von 13.00 - 14.30 English am SLZ, da ist das immer ein bisschen ******* mit der Fehlerei! Aber ich könnte so 1/2 Std. eher abhauen und mir Ausrede einfallen lassen  . Eher ist aber leider nicht drin bei mir, d.h. frühestens so gegen 14.30, wenn ich gegen 14.00 abhaue. 

Also überlegs Dir!

Gruß
André


----------



## heini80 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi Stefan,

nachricht bekommen, leider als anruf auf homezone nr., so dass ich deine nr nicht mitschreiben konnte. Also ich hoffe mal, das du das liest:

Komme gegen 15.00 hich zur Papenburg und können ja von da aus starten!

Gruß
André


----------



## flyingscot (12. Dezember 2005)

Moin Moin !

Ich hab die Nachricht erst jetzt gelesen: Klar gibts Biker in Göttingen. Die Leute der Mountainbikegruppe der Uni (Hochschulsport) treffen sich z.B. jeden Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr Nordeingang Sportinstitut. Wir fahren aber auch häufig privat z.B. am Wochenende. Von den Touren her: alles was die Umgebung in Goe hergibt, von Geilo-Steilo (runter UND rauf) bis Matsch-Fun...

CU Immo!
PS.: am Dienstagtermin sind auch Anfänger gerne willkommen und es wird je nach Bedarf auch Fahrtechnik geübt.


----------



## heini80 (14. Dezember 2005)

Na das hört sich ja gut an. Leider wird es bei mir dieses Jahr nix mehr aber im Januar, bin ich gerne dabei!

Gruß
André


----------



## jannetitus (12. Januar 2006)

wie weit is das von husum weg?


----------



## ralfathome (12. Januar 2006)

Das kommt darauf an, das Husum in Schleswig-Holstein oder das bei Nienburg?
Gruß Ralf


----------



## jannetitus (13. Januar 2006)

ja dann nehmen wir doch mal das in schleswig holstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

